
Elite reveal anxiety over ‘class war’ and ‘revolution’ - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/0f9cf638-6c28-11e9-80c7-60ee53e6681d
======
chewz
> “Throughout centuries what we’ve seen when the masses think the elites have
> too much, one of two things happens: legislation to redistribute the wealth
> . . . or revolution to distribute property. Those are the two choices
> historically and debating it back and forth, saying ‘no, it’s capitalism;
> no, it’s socialism’ is what creates revolution.”

~~~
renox
I couldn't access the article but the quote you give is weird: in the ages of
kings, the masses thought that the elites have too much _for centuries_ before
the revolution happened.

~~~
chewz
It is a quote from Guggenheim Partners’ Alan Schwartz.

The so called peasant revolts were quite regular occurrence in Europe.

But it isn't the first article in FT about the wealthy realizing that
revolution is coming for them.

[https://www.truthdig.com/articles/cartier-boss-says-
thought-...](https://www.truthdig.com/articles/cartier-boss-says-thought-of-
the-poor-rising-up-keeps-him-awake-at-night/)

------
brainfeed0
> The younger generation that support socialism are “people who don’t know
> history”, he said.

Gee, I wonder if he remembers Oklahoma was a bastion of American socialism
until the red scare (and Trump's mentor, the insane, "sue everyone" fascist
Roy Cohn) excommunicated and banished anyone who wasn't for the nouveau
"libertarianism" anarcho-capitalism (socialism/regulatory capture for the
rich, austerity/neglect for everyone else).

~~~
whenchamenia
Your comment is pure political flamebait.

~~~
pizzazzaro
Distilled from history, no less. It's perfect, isnt it?

------
HNKingpin
Can you repost the article somewhere else? I can't access it.

~~~
chewz
Try
[http://facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fconte...](http://facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcontent%2F0f9cf638-6c28-11e9-80c7-60ee53e6681d)

or in the original url change www. to amp. and scroll down

Viva la revolucion! ;-)

~~~
pmx
This worked for me :)

